# Salida Pole Pedal Paddle Race



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

nice, that sounds like a lot of fun! lookin forward to it....


----------



## Browntown (Aug 8, 2007)

I was inspired by this and just registered. I can't tell how hard it is really going to be. I am not trying to win, but to have a respectable time....How long was the average times in past year? How many skin changes are on the ski? I couldn't really tell from the topos, but it seemed like one uphill and one downhill.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a gravity only option here? Something like ski/snowboard down from the top of Monarch, downhill mtn bike, then raft with a cooler of tasty beverage to the finish line? Perhaps with bonus points for the number of people in the raft and the best costumes worn?


----------



## pedalerpoler (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey,
We are mountain biker and a skier from Grand Junction looking for a paddler to join us for this race. We are in good shape late twenties-early thirties, and expect to be pretty competitive. We will be entering the Mixed Gender category. Anyone interested in being our paddler please give us a shout! [email protected]


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Browntown said:


> I was inspired by this and just registered. I can't tell how hard it is really going to be. I am not trying to win, but to have a respectable time....How long was the average times in past year? How many skin changes are on the ski? I couldn't really tell from the topos, but it seemed like one uphill and one downhill.


most people try to do the ski portion without any skins, so either kick wax or a nordic type ski with scales. You are correct one uphill, one downhill then rolling through the trees.

average times were about 3hrs 15mins I beleive. A lote depends on where the snow ends on the ski course. Some years you could ski right to the transition, one year people were running the last little bit. 

keep the registrations coming...thanks for the support thus far! Mike


----------



## rklein (Aug 7, 2006)

anybody that likes this would probably also be interested in the clear creek challenge: http://clearcreekchallenge.org/index.html 

Its scheduled for June 14,2008. Here's a description:


The start will be at Loveland Ski Area with an elevation of 10,600'. 
The race begins with a 5 mile sprint across a dirt trail to Bakerville 9,780'. It is here that riders will mount their mountain bikes. The mountain bike leg will take riders from Bakerville into the historic mining town of Silver Plume along the frontage road. 
From Silver Plume, riders will then climb uphill on dirt to Pavilion Point, down to Guanella Pass Rd and over to the abandoned mining town of Silver Dale. 
From Silver Dale riders will enjoy another new section of rolling trail that will drop them into
Georgetown by the water tank. From here it is mostly dirt roads through G-town (Taos St - 6th St - Main St, Saxon Mtn Rd) At the first switchback of Saxon Mtn Rd, riders will stay left (looks like your going down a driveway) to link up with the Silver Creek Trail.
Bikers will finish their leg in the town of Lawson(8,000') where the HIGH WATER whitewater section will begin. This section is ONLY FOR EXPERT PADDLERS (KAYAK/CANOES/RAFTERS with solid rolls and self rescue). This leg is 12 miles of class III/IV whitewater excitement. The gradient is almost 90'/mile!!! 
Paddlers will be going through the towns of Lawson, Dumont and Idaho Springs. This will take the racers to the finish line located across the highway from Kermit's Restaurant and Bar. (7,200') The total descent from start to finish is an incredible 3,400 feet. Awards, music
and beer will be held at Kermitt's Bar.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

hey! Allright! Great event! One thing you might do is create your own topic about your great event and not poach mine. Thanks!


----------



## rklein (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike Harvey said:


> hey! Allright! Great event! One thing you might do is create your own topic about your great event and not poach mine. Thanks!


 
Chill out man. The clear creek challenge is 2 months after your gig. And I'm in no way associated with the CCC(I live in Michigan). I was just trying to give anyone interested a heads up. I wasn't trying to poach your topic. I definately wouldn't have posted if the CCC date was earlier than yours or if the dates overlapped in any way. I definately wouldnt want to take away anything that was raising money for the Arkansas River Trust.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

rklein said:


> Chill out man. The clear creek challenge is 2 months after your gig. And I'm in no way associated with the CCC(I live in Michigan). I was just trying to give anyone interested a heads up. I wasn't trying to poach your topic. I definitely wouldn't have posted if the CCC date was earlier than yours or if the dates overlapped in any way. I definitely wouldnt want to take away anything that was raising money for the Arkansas River Trust.


I am pretty chilled out. In 300 some odd posts I have never gotten into it with anyone on this site...look it up. That is why I made a friendly recommendation. 

And I am not going to get into a back and forth with you because that will detract from what I am trying to do which is raise awareness of the event I am putting on. So this is my last word on this one. 

But if you post a long description of another event and then people start discussing it, that is in fact, poaching a topic. The Clear Creek Challenge event is great and I don't view it as competition with my event. But discussing another event here in this thread is competition for my event. Thanks for your understanding. Mike


----------



## anniemac (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Mike -- I actually discovered the "pole, pedal, and paddle" posted on line in another place and considered registering, but was hoping for more info. I'm an average athlete in all legs, so don't want to get in over my head. The kayak leg -- someone told me it's class II, is that right? Anything else I should know? Could I do the ski leg with tele skis or would that be a bad decision? And the bike -- I have a mountain bike, but do more road biking lately -- what's the course like? Cursory answers would be great, I don't expect too much detail. I just want to make sure this is an event that's right for me. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

anniemac said:


> Hey Mike -- I actually discovered the "pole, pedal, and paddle" posted on line in another place and considered registering, but was hoping for more info. I'm an average athlete in all legs, so don't want to get in over my head. The kayak leg -- someone told me it's class II, is that right? Anything else I should know? Could I do the ski leg with tele skis or would that be a bad decision? And the bike -- I have a mountain bike, but do more road biking lately -- what's the course like? Cursory answers would be great, I don't expect too much detail. I just want to make sure this is an event that's right for me. Thanks!


this event is right for you!

Ski leg: tele skis are fine. I would use kick wax instead of skins for the uphill so that you don't have to stop.

Bike Leg: On county roads but the roads will not have seen any maintenance yet. Mountain Bike is the weapon of choice, but there are no super technical sections.

Kayak leg: Class II with a boat chute past a dam. Mellow but definitely shallow and bony in April. 

Hope you sign up and come down!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

shameless bump...


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike,
I assume the put-in is at stone bridge? 
Rob


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

tress33 said:


> Mike,
> I assume the put-in is at stone bridge?
> Rob


the race starts at Big Bend. Kayak Map


----------



## mthurman (Jan 19, 2004)

mini bump

Mike,

For the mountain bike section, do you need a full on knobby setup or would a hardcore hybrid do?

You know if Hank the crank is coming out of downriver retirement to stack someone's team?

Mike


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

mthurman said:


> mini bump
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


You are going to have to wait and see what the conditions are like. If the road is dry you are good with a faster rolling tire, if it is wet and sloppy, knobby.

Hank, aka the Godfather of this event, I think is planning to race solo although he is on the Grand right now and a couple weeks of beer drinking could change his fitness level enough to put him in the team category.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

back from Whistler bump...thanks!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I would like to paddle the kayak leg if there are any teams in need or want to construct a team. Been paddling a a good deal this winter and training for racing. Also have a sea kayak. I think I can motor this portion for you.

hobie
Dagger Kayaks


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

One month and counting. Get registered and start training. Skied out by the ski course today and it is great shape. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Geoff M (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Mike,
My daughter is registered to do the PPP. We are trying to find info regarding start times/places along with logistical details. Has anything been mailed or posted yet?
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

the event starts at the top of Monarch Pass at 10am on the 19th. There is a competitors meeting Friday night in Salida during check in and on Saturday morning. Details will be posted in the next two weeks on each of those meetings, but your options are to get into town by Friday night or early on Saturday morning. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Geoff M (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Mike
We are looking forward to it


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Mountain Mail Article

little article in the local paper.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

started my training regime. I rode my extracycle down to the hole in Glenwood. That's right 13 miles with a boat in a head wind. Harvey you are going down.

Peter


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

peterB said:


> started my training regime. I rode my extracycle down to the hole in Glenwood. That's right 13 miles with a boat in a head wind. Harvey you are going down.
> 
> Peter


nice! Good training regime...of course I rode Miles' 16" bmx, with an extracycle carrying my wildwater boat, up Monarch Pass and then back to Big Bend for a training run...but I am sure your little surf session was hard for you...


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice, way to put the needs of the family first. I have four words for you - Uni-xtracycle, Wavehopper, Chariot, Independence. And you know how many kids I have. Peter


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

peterB said:


> Nice, way to put the needs of the family first. I have four words for you - Uni-xtracycle, Wavehopper, Chariot, Independence. And you know how many kids I have. Peter


 
mmm, hmm... well I just loaded my whole family, 2 dogs, all my boating gear, every bike I own (7 total), in a Uhaul trailer, retro fitted with a waist harness and I am taking off on a tans continental divide, cross country ski. Once I get to Gunnison I am paddling my Wildwater Boat down to the Colorado all the way to Lake Powell, then jumping on my bike and towing all that shit back home. 

oh and I am going to adopt another kid so I will have three too.


----------



## Browntown (Aug 8, 2007)

*Confusing dates on 3pSalida site*

I know you said April, 19th here, but the 3psalida.com site says two different dates: April 12th and the 19th. I just wanted to make sure that the 19th is correct, and let you know to change it so other people don't get confused.

"The Salida Pole Pedal Paddle will be reborn on April 12th, 2008 in Salida, Colorado. Benson's Tavern in downtown Salida will host an after party and awards ceremony."


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Browntown said:


> I know you said April, 19th here, but the 3psalida.com site says two different dates: April 12th and the 19th. I just wanted to make sure that the 19th is correct, and let you know to change it so other people don't get confused.
> 
> "The Salida Pole Pedal Paddle will be reborn on April 12th, 2008 in Salida, Colorado. Benson's Tavern in downtown Salida will host an after party and awards ceremony."


 
the 19th. we changed the date a few months ago because Monarch moved their closing date back a week. Somehow that slipped back in when we were updating the site recently. It also says the 12th in the Rocky Mountain Sports keeper. Pain in the ass...but the event is no question the 19th.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am looking for safety boaters, 4 of them to be exact, who would be willing to hang out and help. Free entry into the party, tshirt and my deepest regards to anyone willing to help out. The prime spot will be at the finish where the safety boater literally needs to hang out at the bottom and surf until all the competitors are in. PM if you could help out. Thanks!


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Well in an effort to do adventure sports in a greener fashion I paddled from school to Glenwood with 12 kids from school. Trucker's hitched them together in a giant raft, horizontally not in a line, and clipped in my cowtail and paddled back. While they grilled fresh caught rainbow trout I would pull in between strokes. 

I do need to do some cross country skiing though. 

Peter


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Mike,

I need some help picking out what I am going to wear during the race here are some ideas.

























Tell me what you think. Aerodynamics are going to be crucial. Though I think the knee pads will be crucial for the after party.

Peter


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

wow. tough choice. I guess the good news is you already have all these outfits in the garage, so just see what feels right the day of.

btw I found this and thought you might be interested...

Roller Skating Party

you can thank me later.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

One week to go. The ski course is in really good shape and with the warm weather predicted for next week it should be fast. The river is over 700 and the river section is very forgiving right now.

Which brings me to the bike course. The bike course is a little snowy. The start of the bike course is ok, south facing so it is pretty dry. Then there is about a mile of railroad grade that is a little snowy. We will work on this section next week and it should be mostly rideable on race day. Once you are at the top of the climb on county road 250 there is a fair bit of snow for 2.5 miles. I walked it today. There are places where it is drifted 3 feet deep and places that are bone dry. People doing the whole race, or the bike section on a team, should be prepared to hike-a-bike/ride combo through this section. This means you need to think about gear that is suitable for some snow. I know some guys down here are thinking about flat pedals. Whatever you want to do. 

Pre-race meetings at 7:30pm on Friday the 18th and at 7am on Saturday morning. You must attend one. You can still register up until Friday night, print the form off of the website 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle.

Looking forward to hosting you in the Ark Valley!


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*kickwax vs. kicker skins, camping*

so got off the fence and registered for this race--I've been tele skiing on rentals for a couple years--in-bounds only--and just bought my own tele gear this season (back in Jan.--not just for this race). So, I'm obviously a noob and no expert. I have a question about what to use for climbing. I was reading earlier in this thread about kickwax being recommended, and obviously full skins are not the way to go. I want to use my own gear, but I was asking about kickwax at the tele place in Breck and the guy there thought that with such little camber on tele skis that they would likely grab on the downhill, and that kicker skins would be better--so I'm leaning towards using kicker skins and hoping they'll glide well enough on the downhill...anybody agree/disagree with the kickwax grabbing on the downhill, or whether kicker skins will work?

Also--planning on camping at Hecla Fri./Sat. night--any others camping there or elsewhere?


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Kicker skins would grab way more on the downhill than kick wax. They stick a minimum of 1/8 of an inch below the ski. Wax lays essentially flat on the ski. If you peeled the kicker skis at the top of the hill and went the rest of the way poling that might be fast. In looking at the map, you are mainly on rolling terrain and wax would be a way better choice. You could even ski over a log and scrap some of the kick wax off it it was getting annoying.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

peterB said:


> Kicker skins would grab way more on the downhill than kick wax. They stick a minimum of 1/8 of an inch below the ski. Wax lays essentially flat on the ski. If you peeled the kicker skis at the top of the hill and went the rest of the way poling that might be fast. In looking at the map, you are mainly on rolling terrain and wax would be a way better choice. You could even ski over a log and scrap some of the kick wax off it it was getting annoying.


x2. Pete is right. You do not want to wear kicker skins on the downhill and there is some rolling terrain on the way out. I would still try kick wax and bring your kicker skins as back up. We are setting the ski course to avoid any steep uphills. 

it was sunny and warm here yesterday, sunny and warm through thursday of this week. I think the snow will really come off the bike course by the weekend. We are going up tomorrow to check on it. I will update then.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help. I guess I'll stick with the wax then--I'm sure I will learn a thing or two on Sat. looking forward to a great event! Jay


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

The bike course changed a little today. I will post an update on the 3psalida.com website tomorrow. The new course is still really cool. Definitely still a mountain bike course.


----------



## BoulderGlisse (Apr 16, 2008)

Questions on the ski course: How will the ski course be marked? Will there be any marshals on the course? How "rolling" is the course towards the bottom - in other words, is it downhill enough that it will be easy to keep a glide going? Finally, is there snow the entire way?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

snow all the way to the transition except for three patches that are about 2 ski lengths long. You can glide/skate/pole all the way down through the bottom, there is very little true uphill other than the beginning of the course heading out the crest.

the ski course will be very well marked. Search and rescue will be on the course but their job is safety, not Marshalling. We will go over the course at the competitor's meeting Friday night and again on Saturday morning if you can't get here Friday. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

What a great day yesterday. Almost perfect. Beautiful weather, smoking fast times, and a fun after party combined to make the return of the Salida 3P a success. 

Jesse Rickert, now the 4 time champ in the individual men's was his usual, energizer bunny, self hammering from the top of Monarch Pass to Salida in 2:25. Without a doubt the surprise of the event, that everyone was talking about was the showing of the Lacy boys. Mason, 18, was second overall and his younger brother Spencer (16) was third. These two are going to be hurting feelings for years to come at races all over the place. Dad, Gary came in 7th overall. That is a fast family. 

Maria Kallman of Boulder won the women's individual and Team Cliffbar Keen set an all time course record of 2:18 in the coed category, 3 Braun Blondes is now the 4 time womens team champ (with my wifey holding down the ski section) and Bird Construction won the Men's with super consistent efforts on all three legs.

The first annual Paul Byers Off The Couch Award, given to the competitor with the highest finish, who combines the latest registration, with the worst gear, was won by...Paul Byers. Paul came in 4th on some super wack gear. It is going to take a really special competitor to unseat this guy from his namesake award.

The personal highlight for me was having Hobie drink a beer, filtered through a hole in the toe of my bootie, to settle a bet we made on who would have the faster paddle time. Those booties have been my go to footwear since 2002. Hope you are feeling allright Homey.

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported the event! This race took an army of volunteers and I am super indebted to all of them for their hard work. Thanks also to all of our sponsors. Can't wait until next year! Here are the results


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Way to go Maria, looks like the sea kayak did the trick.
-Tom


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

That was a great time. My first PPP race but not my last. Special thanks to Mike Harvey for all his work and all the folks behind the scenes to make it happen. It is a huge endevour with all the race stages and transitions. Also big thanks to my team which I hate to spell out here "Doin' it with two dudes". Named by our female team member, Lonnie. 3rd place in our first year made the taste of Mike's foot funk a bit more tollerable. Worst bootie beer of my life. Thanks for not rinsing it out.

hobie
Team Dagger


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Great race!*

Just wanted to say that Mike, Robin, et al, all did an amazing job on the 3P race this weekend--the event went off without a hitch, the weather was perfect, the food and beer were excellent, and it was really fun. Many thanks to everyone involved!!

Mike, I told you I thought once was gonna be enough, but I'll definitely be back next year--I gotta step it up!

Jay


----------

